# Brazil refuses $20,000,000 in aid from G7.  Tells them to reforest Europe instead.



## RandomPoster

LOL

  "We appreciate (the offer), but maybe those resources are more relevant to reforest Europe,' Onyx Lorenzoni, chief of staff to President Jair Bolsonaro, told the G1 news website.

'Macron cannot even avoid a foreseeable fire in a church that is a world heritage site,' he added, referring to the fire in April that devastated the Notre-Dame cathedral. 'What does he intend to teach our country?'

  Europe is threatening to block trade with Brazil if they don't stop developing their country, specifically clearing forests for mining and logging.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

RandomPoster said:


> LOL
> 
> "We appreciate (the offer), but maybe those resources are more relevant to reforest Europe,' Onyx Lorenzoni, chief of staff to President Jair Bolsonaro, told the G1 news website.
> 
> 'Macron cannot even avoid a foreseeable fire in a church that is a world heritage site,' he added, referring to the fire in April that devastated the Notre-Dame cathedral. 'What does he intend to teach our country?'
> 
> Europe is threatening to block trade with Brazil if they don't stop developing their country, specifically clearing forests for mining and logging.


*Someone down there is smart.  Taking money from Mussy or Commies is not a good idea, they take it and try to turn in to the fact that they got "rights" to your government and how it should be ran.     *


----------



## BluesLegend

Brazil bitch slapped them. This is typical do as we say not as we do BS from Europe. Why should the people of Brazil not develop their country when European countries deforested their lands?


----------



## Rustic

RandomPoster said:


> LOL
> 
> "We appreciate (the offer), but maybe those resources are more relevant to reforest Europe,' Onyx Lorenzoni, chief of staff to President Jair Bolsonaro, told the G1 news website.
> 
> 'Macron cannot even avoid a foreseeable fire in a church that is a world heritage site,' he added, referring to the fire in April that devastated the Notre-Dame cathedral. 'What does he intend to teach our country?'
> 
> Europe is threatening to block trade with Brazil if they don't stop developing their country, specifically clearing forests for mining and logging.


Yep,
That’s the problem with socialism the spineless motherfuckers want to invade into everyone’s personal lives like the spineless motherfuckers they are.

France can’t even take care of their own shit, fucking Pepé Le Pew


----------



## Agit8r

The whole world should isolate Brazil until they hang that fascist f~ck from a gas station.


----------



## BlindBoo

Sad as it is to see any natural forest die, I think the Western World is like the kettle calling the pot black!


----------



## LordBrownTrout

I hate to see 74,000 fires in the amazon.  Last year it was 43k and the year before it was 20k.  This year is unprecedented.  It produces 20 percent of the worlds O2.


----------



## Toro




----------



## the other mike

RandomPoster said:


> LOL
> 
> "We appreciate (the offer), but maybe those resources are more relevant to reforest Europe,' Onyx Lorenzoni, chief of staff to President Jair Bolsonaro, told the G1 news website.
> 
> 'Macron cannot even avoid a foreseeable fire in a church that is a world heritage site,' he added, referring to the fire in April that devastated the Notre-Dame cathedral. 'What does he intend to teach our country?'
> 
> Europe is threatening to block trade with Brazil if they don't stop developing their country, specifically clearing forests for mining and logging.


Considering the Amazon rain forest provides 20% of the planet's oxygen, it would 
appear that we all have a say in this.


----------



## RodISHI

Angelo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> "We appreciate (the offer), but maybe those resources are more relevant to reforest Europe,' Onyx Lorenzoni, chief of staff to President Jair Bolsonaro, told the G1 news website.
> 
> 'Macron cannot even avoid a foreseeable fire in a church that is a world heritage site,' he added, referring to the fire in April that devastated the Notre-Dame cathedral. 'What does he intend to teach our country?'
> 
> Europe is threatening to block trade with Brazil if they don't stop developing their country, specifically clearing forests for mining and logging.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the Amazon rain forest provides 20% of the planet's oxygen, it would
> appear that we all have a say in this.
Click to expand...

If you do not like want someone else is doing with their land buy some of your own and start planting trees.


----------



## the other mike

RodISHI said:


> If you do not like want someone else is doing with their land buy some of your own and start planting trees.


I have 38 acres and lots of trees. Thanks for the thoughtful tip though.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> View attachment 276249


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

RandomPoster said:


> Macron cannot even avoid a foreseeable fire in a church that is a world heritage site,' he added, referring to the fire in April that devastated the Notre-Dame cathedral. 'What does he intend to teach our country?'






I like darkie Trump


----------



## the other mike

Deplorable Yankee said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron cannot even avoid a foreseeable fire in a church that is a world heritage site,' he added, referring to the fire in April that devastated the Notre-Dame cathedral. 'What does he intend to teach our country?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like darkie Trump
Click to expand...

I like Mario Trumpali.


----------



## the other mike

Now would be a good time to break out the secret rain machine


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Angelo said:


> Now would be a good time to break out the secret rain machine




Calling Dick Cheney !


----------



## petro

Just nuke the fires out.


----------



## the other mike

This is like the Medicine Man fire.


----------

